# Macbook + WiFi



## cyrilo77 (26 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

je suis actuellement chez noos, en cable, version ethernet.
Je viens d'acheter le Macbook 2Ghz, et je pensais bien passer en WiFi.

Questions :

1. Avec le config d'origine du Macbook (AirPort intégré), est-ce que je peux passer en WiFi sans autre achat (en dehors du modem Wifi de mon futur FAI) ? Je pense notamment à une carte ou autre...

2. La norme du WiFi de la Freebox est-elle compatible avec mon Mac ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2006)

Voila des questions claires qui m&#233;ritent des r&#233;ponses claires :


1. OUI, le macbook est &#233;quip&#233; d'un contr&#244;leur WIFI, il n'est pas n&#233;cessaire d'en racheter un

2. OUI, les deux appareils respectent la norme wifi 802.11 a/b/g donc pas de probl&#232;mes de ce cot&#233; la.


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Voila des questions claires qui méritent des réponses claires :
> 
> 
> 1. OUI, le macbook est équipé d'un contrôleur WIFI, il n'est pas nécessaire d'en racheter un
> ...


 
Hé bien une seule chose : *MERCI* bcp pour ces deux réponses effectivement tres claires.

Maintenant mon prochain point sera de trouver le bon FAI : soit de rester chez Noos (prix tres élevés) et m'abonner à leur pack WiFi... soit changer et passer chez Free, mais faut que je vois si leur offre tient la route.

Encore merci


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juin 2006)

Par contre, toujours pour rester dans ce domaine : lorsque j'allume mon MB, Airport me dit quelquechose comme "Internet n'est pas dispo, voulez vous activer la connexion THOMSON"
Je dis oui, mais rien en fonctionne, je ne peux pas me connecter "à distance" au net
Pour info, je n'ai jamais configuré quoi que ce soit comme connexion à distance, Thomson je ne sais pas à quoi ça correspond, et de toute façon au final, ça ne marche pas.

Serait il possible que je capte quelque chose de mes voisins ?


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Hé bien une seule chose : *MERCI* bcp pour ces deux réponses effectivement tres claires.
> 
> Maintenant mon prochain point sera de trouver le bon FAI : soit de rester chez Noos (prix tres élevés) et m'abonner à leur pack WiFi... soit changer et passer chez Free, mais faut que je vois si leur offre tient la route.
> 
> Encore merci



Je suis chez numericable qui a racheté Noos. c'est pas trop mal, 2 déconnections en 3 mois. je ne plains pas. d'autant plus que j'ai un ping excellent.

Pour ton accès wifi, tu as du mal configurer ton modem, ou ta carte wifi. Es tu en DHCP? as tu activé un cryptage WEP ou WPA?


----------



## cyrilo77 (26 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Je suis chez numericable qui a racheté Noos. c'est pas trop mal, 2 déconnections en 3 mois. je ne plains pas. d'autant plus que j'ai un ping excellent.
> 
> Pour ton accès wifi, tu as du mal configurer ton modem, ou ta carte wifi. Es tu en DHCP? as tu activé un cryptage WEP ou WPA?


Ecoute, je n'ai encore rien configuré : j'ai ce message qui m'apparaît dès que je me connecte, et vraiment sans avoir rien touche


----------



## rizoto (26 Juin 2006)

peut êtr eque tu devrais configuré le routeur avant d'essayer de te connecter...


----------



## cameleone (27 Juin 2006)

Si j'ai bien compris, cyrilo77 n'a pas encore de wifi chez lui.

La connexion "Thomson" qu'il voit dans le menu Airport doit en effet être une connexion voisine, qui doit être protégée (ce qui explique qu'il n'arrive pas à s'y connecter).


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Hello,
je pense que c'est effectivement une connexion des voisins.
Ce qui m'etonne c'est :
1. Que d&#232;s le d&#233;marrage il me dit qu'il n'a pas trouv&#233; de connexion securis&#233;e, et que seule "Thomson" est accessible.
2. Quand je clique sur Ok, je n'ai pas de boite de dialogue me permettant de saisir un code, mais &#231;a plante "Echec de la connexion" !

Bizarre, bizarre....


----------



## cameleone (27 Juin 2006)

La connexion n'est peut-être pas sécurisée (par clé wep ou wpa) mais pratique peut-être un filtrage des adresses Mac, et comme la tienne n'est pas autorisée...


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

Ok, c'est plus clair l&#224;.... mais bon, &#231;a reste genant.....

Merci bcp


----------



## cameleone (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> .... mais bon, ça reste genant.....
> 
> Merci bcp



Gênant de ne pas pouvoir se connecter au réseau de ton voisin ??? Rassurant plutôt, je dirais...


----------



## cyrilo77 (27 Juin 2006)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Gênant de ne pas pouvoir se connecter au réseau de ton voisin ??? Rassurant plutôt, je dirais...


Non : ce qui est genant, c'est ce message à chaque connexion !
Et puis, j'ai pas tellement envie de me connecter au réseau du voisin (et l'inverse)....


----------



## cameleone (27 Juin 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Non : ce qui est genant, c'est ce message &#224; chaque connexion !
> Et puis, j'ai pas tellement envie de me connecter au r&#233;seau du voisin (et l'inverse)....



Pour le message : pas d'inqui&#233;tude, une fois que tu auras param&#233;tr&#233; ton propre r&#233;seau et ton Macbook pour y acc&#233;der, le Macbook se connectera automatiquement sans plus de messages.


----------

